# Nostalgia Cruise



## tedc

Are there any cruises around which meet the following?:-

1) Small ship - say 8-10,000 tions
2) Small number of passengers with opportunity to intermix with the crew.
3) Cruises around 2-4 weeks.


In other words, a cruise which takes us back in time and creates a real feel of nostalgia.

I'd like to get one booked for my 50th anniversary - which is rapidly approaching! Wife also did a trip to Calcutta with me once and often brags about it more than me!

Any ideas?

p.s. I hate those big cruise liners which are no more than ferry boats as far as I'm concerned!!


----------



## Pompeyfan

The Discovery is a good start, she runs nostalgia trips, although at 20,000 tons is a bit bigger than you request. 

Vistamar is due off Cowes next month, she is 7,478 tons. 

Spirit of Adventure 9,570 tons

Seabourn Pride 9,975 tons

Ocean Majesty, 10,417 tons

Type all these into Google and I am sure you will find how to book any of them?.


David


----------



## gaelsail

Pompeyfan said:


> Type all these into Google and I am sure you will find how to book any of them?.


Take a look at Noble Caledonia; you can see some of the small ships that are around. Good starting point for information.


----------



## Jeffers

Try googling "freighter travel" which gives access to lots of sites that deal with travel on working cargo vessels. They only take a maximum of 12 passengers and you can go pretty much anywhere, with trips from a week up to over three months doing a complete voyage around the world! 

I've booked up for one of these as a post-retirement treat and my wife and I will be spending 5 weeks on a trip from Southampton around the Med. I've booked with Strand Travel in London but there are a number of firms you can use.


----------



## billyboy

I intend to travel super ferry around the Philippines one of these days.
Visiting as many of the islands as possible .. cheap cruising!
I like Jeffers idea of working cargo ship cruises. might look into that a bit further next year.


----------



## DAVE F

"Freighter Travel" http://www.geocities.com/freighterman.geo/mainmenu.html

Worth a look, sounds like a great idea,would love to get down a crew bar again


----------



## John Beaton

*Suitable cruise ship*

Hello - Your paragraph 2 asks for a ship where you have some interaction with the crew. In the last 15 years I have sailed on 35 cruise ships, and given the foreign manning nowadays it is generally impossible to interact with the crew. Bridges are totally out of bounds also, and especially the engine room.
BUT look up STAR CLIPPER cruises, sailing ships which are wonderful, with open bridge interest, and one can help work the sails as much as one wants to. I would suggest a repositioning trip, trans-Atlantic or Indian Ocean. 
Seabourn Line ships are TRULY wonderful, but expensive, but the experience, food and service is exquisite.
You have to choose whether you want warm tropical seas or high latitude adventure. Contact NOBLE CALEDONIA to review their brochures.
I am happy to discuss this topic with you. John Beaton.


----------



## sidsal

Agree that Noble Caledonia has some great cruises - a bit expensive but sometimes there are offers. Small ships - about 80 passengers and some great destinations. Hurtigruten also an interesting trip although the ships have got a bit big. I think there may be the odd small one still trading though. Very interesting - great scenery and 38 ports in 11 days !! (Bergon to Russian border and back).


----------



## gaelsail

sidsal said:


> Hurtigruten also an interesting trip although the ships have got a bit big. I think there may be the odd small one still trading though. Very interesting - great scenery and 38 ports in 11 days !! (Bergon to Russian border and back).


I've heard that both MS Lofoten and MS Nordstjernen are sailing on the coastal route for all or part of this summer.


----------



## angierad

Five weeks from Southampton around the Med - is that on a cargo/car carrier? I've booked a similar trip in July.


----------



## Jeffers

angierad said:


> Five weeks from Southampton around the Med - is that on a cargo/car carrier? I've booked a similar trip in July.


Yep, the ship is a Grimaldi Line's vessel, the Grande Ellade. They have 5 ships doing the route, scheduled sailings every Saturday.

We are due to sail on 5th Sept, but that could change.... when we were in Southampton recently the Grande Ellade was there on a Monday so dates are approximate. It all adds to the adventure, not being quite sure when we're leaving or getting back!(Jester)


----------



## shamrock

Pompeyfan said:


> The Discovery is a good start, she runs nostalgia trips, although at 20,000 tons is a bit bigger than you request.
> 
> Vistamar is due off Cowes next month, she is 7,478 tons.
> 
> Spirit of Adventure 9,570 tons
> 
> Seabourn Pride 9,975 tons
> 
> Ocean Majesty, 10,417 tons
> 
> Type all these into Google and I am sure you will find how to book any of them?.
> 
> 
> David


Ocean Majesty is being retired in September 2009 due to SOLAS 2010 deficiencies, so if you want to get on her, best make it quick and through Page & Moy.

Seabourn have Pride & her sister Legend, soon to be joined by newbuilds Odyssey, Sojourn & Spirit.

SeaDream have two ultra luxury yachts on cruise itineraries, currently running Med b2b deals.

Others with small/medium vessels to consider would be Silversea, Crystal, Windstar, Peter Deilmann, Hapag-Lloyd Cruise, Phoenix Reisen, Regent Seven Seas, Orion Expedition, Oceania, Classic International & Azamara.

(hmmm..yes...cruise addict, I admit it  )


----------



## angierad

Thank you Jeff.

I'm sailing on another Grimaldi ship, the Grande Mediterraneo, on or about July 4. Two years ago, two weeks before I was to go on the Euro-Med trip I was told that the ship was going into drydock in early August. I did only three weeks (received a refund) and was able to make other arrangements for a tour of Croatia. 

The "cruise" was amazing. A childhood dream come true! Only one other passenger. Officers and crew were very friendly and the food was great. Being a cargo ship, of course there were changes and stays in ports were not too long but I got to see and do lots of different things.

When I returned friends and family said I looked years younger (flattery will get them everywhere). I wonder what five weeks on the Mediterranean wiil do?

Ciao, Angie


----------

